# Pics - Biggest flashlight collection



## brightnorm (Jul 16, 2004)

Brightnorm


----------



## markdi (Jul 16, 2004)

I will never catch up
unless I live to be 500 years old
great collection


----------



## Size15's (Jul 16, 2004)

I've visited a flashlight collector in California who had many display cases just as full as that one. He wrote a book. Used to be dentist I believe.

Anyway, photos like the one Brightnorm has posted make most of us Flashaholics look pretty normal.

Also, I have an elephant flashlight like the one in the photo. Press the switch and it opens it's mouth, makes an noise and lights up. Pretty cool!

Al


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 16, 2004)

wanted to beg for a smaller photo ... but rejected that thought since it couldn't show the single lights any more ... wow! that is a f***ing big collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernhard


----------



## Larry1582 (Jul 16, 2004)

I see somebody found my web page /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## waion (Jul 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Larry1582 said:*
I see somebody found my web page /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

They're all Larry1582's collection?! That's great! That' really really great! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I've about 60 flashlights and yours collection makes mine like a baby!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## JohnK (Jul 17, 2004)

I just sold Larry an Ultrastinger to add to his collection.

As it worked out, I live only an hour from his home, went to visit my daughter who lives close by, and was able to give him the light then. 

Nice guy.

And that is a BUNCH of lights. I hope to be able to see the collection at some point.

Lordy, some of my friends think I'm a bit cracked owning about 1% of what he has. We ARE normal though. I just like lights (and Smith & Wessons, and SAKO's, and Tikka's, etc.).


----------



## naromtap (Jul 17, 2004)

lol - thats outrageous!!


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 19, 2004)

That's a lotsa lights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Nice to see some of the *real* oldies, in the bottom of the case, too.

Second from the left on the very bottom, next to the very tall black one, is a silver cylinder with a 'bubble lens' that looks just like my circa 1921 Eveready Daylo 2 C cell light, although mine has more wear on it (the brass shows in places, especially the switch).

Mine *still works* BTW. 

Lots of lights I recognize from my childhood, too, which were in our house when I was growing up.

Great collection!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Beretta92 (Jul 24, 2004)

WOW, Never seen so many lights in my life. Great Job!!!


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 26, 2004)

How many light are there total?


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 26, 2004)

I've to spend much more than ever to acquire as many as flashlights you have /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Very nice collection in number, but I prefer quality /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
Don't worry about my humor, I am very jalous in reality /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Larry1582 (Jul 26, 2004)

I should be around 400+ with what is on display in different places around the house, in vehicles, and the lights I actually use. I understand the "quality" statement. Most of the lights in my collection don't have much monetary value. But, I like collecting them. 

I make them functional before adding them to the collection. A lot of them had to be cleaned up, lens replaced, bulbs replaced and so forth. If I can't get them working they are salvaged for parts.


----------



## cool4light (Aug 19, 2004)

wow!
now that's what i need a display case (just a much smaller one)


----------



## NikolaTesla (Aug 26, 2004)

If thats yours, You win, I give up! My few may have more lumens though- But WOW! 

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID Forever!

My Lights LightWar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## rackness (Sep 7, 2004)

holy cow!! you sir a a flash-a-holic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif


----------

